# Pond scum



## Foose (Apr 12, 2013)

Anybody have any suggestion on how to fight floating pond scum. Our pond is only a quarter acre and I'm looking for some ideas to increase the water clarity on the surface. Any suggestions would be helpful thank you in advance


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Foose said:


> Anybody have any suggestion on how to fight floating pond scum. Our pond is only a quarter acre and I'm looking for some ideas to increase the water clarity on the surface. Any suggestions would be helpful thank you in advance


Do you have any pictures or know what kind of "scum" you are dealing with? Scum is kind of a general term that could refer to multiple types of aquatic plants, algae, and plankton.


----------



## Foose (Apr 12, 2013)

Muddy said:


> Do you have any pictures or know what kind of "scum" you are dealing with? Scum is kind of a general term that could refer to multiple types of aquatic plants, algae, and plankton.


Excellent point and I appreciate you mentioning that. I want to classify this as pollen currently. The goal is to remove any floating debris during the fall to reduce biological load. Also to remove any other type of floating material on the surface of the pond if possible. Here are some pictures but currently the load of debris on the pond today is extremely low


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That doesn't look too bad overall. I have excessive pollen on the water sometimes myself, but not much that you can do about it. Your water looks very blue/green. Do you add dye to it, or is that suspended algae in the water? If you have a problem with suspended algae, plankton, or filamentous algae SeaCleer will take care of any of those issues.


----------



## Foose (Apr 12, 2013)

Muddy said:


> That doesn't look too bad overall. I have excessive pollen on the water sometimes myself, but not much that you can do about it. Your water looks very blue/green. Do you add dye to it, or is that suspended algae in the water? If you have a problem with suspended algae, plankton, or filamentous algae SeaCleer will take care of any of those issues.


Yes you nailed it a dye the pond. And use a blue black dye but it needs to be reapplied which I think is why it's greenish color at this time. I really appreciate the input


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Foose, I have many years experience with a lot of ponds and you sir have a very nice pond. It is very evident you spend time and effort in managing it well. A lot of pond owners would be envious and only wish to have such a well kept pond. At this point I would nit be too concerned with a little floating debris.


----------



## Foose (Apr 12, 2013)

Southernsaug said:


> Foose, I have many years experience with a lot of ponds and you sir have a very nice pond. It is very evident you spend time and effort in managing it well. A lot of pond owners would be envious and only wish to have such a well kept pond. At this point I would nit be too concerned with a little floating debris.


I appreciate the feedback my friend and thank you!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Very nice pond. Notice no waves, must be a very still day. If so, the floating debris, mostly pollen, will spread out evenly. With a breeze it's not noticeable as it gets pushed to to the bank. If you get filamentous algae in the shallows, Cutrine works well for me - follow the directions.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What about running an aerator in the pond? Also possibly purchasing a few grass carp? But cleaning out leaves help as well.


----------



## Foose (Apr 12, 2013)

shot1buck said:


> What about running an aerator in the pond? Also possibly purchasing a few grass carp? But cleaning out leaves help as well.


I have an aerator installed and that made a huge difference. I think that was the best think for it. If you look at the pic you can kind of see in in the middle of the pond.


----------



## Foose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Very nice pond. Notice no waves, must be a very still day. If so, the floating debris, mostly pollen, will spread out evenly. With a breeze it's not noticeable as it gets pushed to to the bank. If you get filamentous algae in the shallows, Cutrine works well for me - follow the directions.


Exactly, its was calm day yesterday and you are correct when the wind blows it tends to build up dependent of the wind direction


----------

